# Fische im Miniteich



## BiancaBlümchen (14. Aug. 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin ganz neu hier und habe mir gerade einen Miniteich angelegt mit 250 Litern und einem kleinen Bachlauf.

Ist es eigentlich möglich in so einem Teich ( Teichschale ) Fische zu halten?
So zwei bis vier Goldfische zum Beispiel?

Wenn dann erst im Frühjahr, denn mein Teich ist nur 54 cm tief. Aber ist es generell möglich?

Lieben Gruß
Bianca


----------



## orcanet (14. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Fische im Miniteich*

Hallo Bianca,

hmmm - also möglich ist so einiges aber nicht alles was möglich ist, sollte man auch tun.

Zum einen - auch wenn Du sie erst im Frühjahr einsetzen würdest - der nächste Winter kommt sicher und dann? 250 Liter sind sicher zu wenig für Goldfische. Diese sind sehr agile Fische und wachsen auch relativ schnell und dann?

Wenn es unbedingt Fische sein müssen (bei der Grösse denke ich persönlich - bitte nicht!) dann ggfls. einige wenige Biotopfische (__ Moderlieschen vielleicht) aber das sind alles Schwarmfische und auch hier wird wieder das Problem "der nächste Winter" kommen.

LG
Barbara


----------



## Christine (14. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Fische im Miniteich*

Hallo Bianca,

und herzlich Willkommen hier bei uns!

Es freut mich sehr, dass Du vorher fragst!

Die ehrliche Antwort? Nein, es wäre Tierquälerei. Die Fische werden unter normalen Umständen bis zu 30 cm lang, fressen die paar Pflänzchen kaputt, sch.... das Wasser voll (und müssen dann darin rumschwimmen), und wenn die Sonne scheint, besteht wegen der schnellen Wassererwärmung die Gefahr, dass Du statt eines Teichleins Fischsuppe hast. Im Winter sind 54 cm ebenfalls zu wenig, es besteht die Gefahr des Durchfrierens, auch das überstehen sie nicht.

Du kannst ein paar Wasserschnecken einsetzen, die sind durchaus interessant zu beobachten (und temperaturtoleranter als Fische). Und dann abwarten und überrascht sein, wer sich noch alles einfindet. Wenn Du Glück hast, kommen sogar im Frühjahr ein paar Teichmolche. 

Aber nur, wenn Du auf die Fische verzichtest.


----------



## jochen (14. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Fische im Miniteich*

Hi Bianca,

Es gibt viele Fische die man in so einen kleinen Teich halten kann, nur eben nicht Goldis etc.

Das man die Fische im Aquarium überwintern muss, ist natürlich Voraussetzung!

im Link  (ist wohl besser als jedes Buch dazu) kannst du dich bis zum nächsten Frühjahr durchlesen..., und dir dabei viele Anregungen holen.
Lass dich bitte nicht durch die vielen lateinischen Namen abschrecken, in diesen Forum, wird sehr viel Wert darauf gelegt, aber nur aus den Grund das keine Verwechslungen der Fische/Pflanzen vorkommen.

http://www.aquaristikimdetail.de/wbb-3/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=17807&pageNo=1/?q=Mörtelkübel

Ich hoffe du kannst das Lesen ohne bei Aquaristik im Detail angemeldet zu sein.


----------



## Dachfrosch (14. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Fische im Miniteich*

Also vorausschicken möchte ich, dass ich niemals nicht einen Fisch in meinen Kübel halten möchte, meine __ Schnecken genügend mir vollkommen.
Meine Frage ist also rein theoretischer Natur: könnte man in so kleinen Behältnissen nicht auch einen _Kampffisch_ halten? Die werden doch sogar in so Nanoaquairen gehalten, und die sind meistens ja noch viel kleiner als unsere Minis. Immer vorausgesetzt, man überwintert die Tiere dann im Warmen und der Teich kocht im Sommer nicht auf!


----------



## jochen (14. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Fische im Miniteich*

Hi Suni,

Kampffische, ich denke du meinst betta splendends (denn es gibt so viele betta Arten),
wäre ein sehr geeigneter Fisch, nur sie springen für´s Leben gerne,
daher müsstest du den Kübel abdecken, mit feinen Drahtgewebe oä.,
ob dir das optisch gefällt weiss ich nicht?


----------



## Wuzzel (14. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Fische im Miniteich*

Wenn man weiss was man tut, dann kann man vieles machen mit entsprechendem technischen Aufwand. 
Nur ist in der Regel die Frage nach Fisch im Mini eine typische Einsteigerfrage. 
Da sag ich kategorisch Nein ! Erfahrene Aquaristiker, die über die entsprechende Technik und das entsprechende Wissen verfügen können dann sicherlich so allerhand. 
Das ist so wie mit dem Führerscheinanfänger und nem Porsche... das kann man machen ... macht man aber besser nicht. 

Das Wesentliche und Schwierigste bei so kleinen Teichen ist meiner Meinung nach das reduzieren von Umwelteinflüssen und das Erreichen von stabilen Werten.
Für Goldfische und Co auf jeden Fall NIE geeignet... für manch andere ggf. der Saison, aber auch dabei darf man nicht vergessen das es extrem schwer ist den richtigen Zeitpunkt für die Überwinterung im AQ zu finden und jedes Umsetzen für den Fisch Stress und ein Krankheitsrisiko bedeutet.

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## jochen (14. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Fische im Miniteich*

Hi Wuzzel,

einige Labyrinthfische benötigen überhaupt keine Technik,
sie leben in ihrem natürlichen Habitaten, in Restwassertümpeln von wenigen Litern,
einige behaupten sogar das sie in mit Wasser gefüllten Fussabdrücken von Wasserbüffeln, bis zum nächsten Regen locker durchkommen.
Was da für Wasserwerte herrschen, und Umwelteinflüsse eingespült werden ist wirkich extrem, danach zu urteilen ist wahrscheinlich ein 150 ltr. Teich ein Paradies für sie.

Wie schon geschrieben, wenn man sich wirkich gut einliest,
gibt es so manchen Fisch, der einfach und vor allem artgerecht in kleinsten Teichen ohne grossen Technikaufwand, gehalten werden kann.

Aber Goldfische sicherlich nicht.

Wer wirklich interessiert ist, sollte sich den von mir eingestellten Link durchlesen.

Viele Fische die im Gartenteich, oder besser Mörtelkübel eine Sommerfrische machen, zeigen eine viel prächtigere Zeichnung und Farbgebung als ihre Kameraden im Aq., das sicherlich ein Zeichen von guter Haltung ist.


----------



## Dachfrosch (14. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Fische im Miniteich*



jochen schrieb:


> daher müsstest du den Kübel abdecken, mit feinen Drahtgewebe oä.,
> ob dir das optisch gefällt weiss ich nicht?



War nur aus Interesse, danke. Mir wäre es schon allein wegen der Katzen zu gefährlich, Fische auf der Terrasse zu halten! Und Draht über dem Teich? 



Wuzzel schrieb:


> Nur ist in der Regel die Frage nach Fisch im Mini eine typische Einsteigerfrage.
> Da sag ich kategorisch Nein !



Ich war nur neugierig, weil es zur Zeit an jeder Ecke so Nanos gibt und man damit sozusagen fast unbeabsichtigt konfrontiert wird  Ich bleib bei den __ Schnecken!


----------



## BiancaBlümchen (14. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Fische im Miniteich*

Hallo zusammen,
vielen Dank für eure Antworten.

Ich denke ihr habt alle recht, so richtig hab ich das nicht bedacht. 
Wenn ich genauer darüber nachdenke ist es schon quälerei.

Ich war mir nur nicht sicher, habe immer gedacht Goldfische brauchen nicht so viel Platz. Als ich noch klein war haben meine Eltern mal in einem Glasgefäss zwei Goldfische gehalten. Es war kein Aquarium sondern eine vergrößerte Vase. Mir hat man immer gesagt der Platz reicht für einen __ Goldfisch. 
Oh Gott, da darf man heut gar nicht mehr drüber nachdenken :crazy

Also werde ich mich dann doch für ein paar Wasserpflanzen im nächsten Jahr entscheiden.

Werde morgen mal ein Bild von meinem Teich mit Bachlauf machen und es hier einstellen. Hab sogar einen selbstgebastelten Leuchtturm mit Solarlicht.

Also bis morgen

Lieben Gruss
Bianca

Hab noch was vergessen. __ Schnecken möchte ich keine im Teich, die habe ich schon zu genüge im Garten und die mag ich gar nicht. Weder essen noch ansehen.


----------



## Christine (14. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Fische im Miniteich*

Hallo Bianca,

fein, dass Du das so siehst. Und auf die Fotos sind wir natürlich gespannt.



BiancaBlümchen schrieb:


> Hab noch was vergessen. __ Schnecken möchte ich keine im Teich, die habe ich schon zu genüge im Garten und die mag ich gar nicht. Weder essen noch ansehen.



Schnecken im Teich sind was völlig anderes als im Garten. Sie sind sehr nützlich, sozusagen Mitglieder der Teichpolizei, weil sie gammelige Pflanzen fressen. Und meistens werden sie eh mit Wasserpflanzen eingeschleppt. Sie gehen auch nicht im Garten spazieren und sind teilweise sehr interessant zu beobachen.


----------



## goldfisch (14. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Fische im Miniteich*



jochen schrieb:


> Hi Suni,
> 
> Kampffische, ich denke du meinst betta splendends (denn es gibt so viele betta Arten),
> wäre ein sehr geeigneter Fisch, nur sie springen für´s Leben gerne,
> ...



Hallo Jochen,
betta sind tropisch, gemässigt bis subtropisch sind macropodus, Fadenfischformen aus dem Himalaya und zwei südlichen Buschfische. Letztere sind inzwischen im Hobby werden aber sehr groß.
mfg Jürgen


----------



## jochen (15. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Fische im Miniteich*

Hi Jürgen,

Macropodus ocellatus, wurde zumindest schon in einen Teich in Starnberg überwintert, habe ich selbst gesehen.
Der Teich war natürlich grösser.
Für die Sommerfrische jedenfalls stark geeignet,
genau wie manche Killis etc., wie schon mehrmals angedeutet, bei Interesse meinen Link lesen.

Zu betta splendens...

In einem Artikel von Horst Linke, im Aquaristik Fachmagazin Nr. 203 Okt/Nov. 2008

wird die Wildform (Hochzuchtbettas sind mir persönlich nicht mein Ding) von betta splendens als Kaltwasserfisch in Fragezeichen gestellt.
Natürlich weisst der Autor darauf hin das b. splendens seit Jahrzehnten ein Inbegriff eines tropischen Fisches in den Reisfeldern Asiens  ist.
Was ich natürlich nicht anzweifle, und auch dir vollkommen recht gebe.
Nur sind mittlerweile schon betta splendens von anerkannten Betta Spezialisten (Atison Phumchoosri) rund 400m Hoch liegend an der Grenze zu Laos gefunden worden.
Hier hatte das Wasser sogar leichte Strömung.
In der Nacht fällt da schon mal die Temperatur auf 10°C.

An so einen Stamm zu kommen, ist natürlich sehr schwer, machbar ist das denk ich schon.

Aber ich gebe dir vollkommen recht, den normalo Betta splendens den man massenweise in den Handlungen bekommt, sollte schon 24°C, gegeben werden.

[OT]vieleicht noch was interessantes, was aber nicht gerade zum Thema passt,

vor etwa zwei Jahren, bekam ich ein Pärchen betta albimarginata, das 2005 in Malinau Indonesien gefangen wurde.
Diese sp. die man seither "betta albimarginata malinau spec Linke 05" nennt,
wurde in einem Gewässer gefunden, das alles andere als extremes Weichwasser gilt...KH4 GH6,
"normale" albimarginatas hatten bis dahin den Ruf,  das sie nur in fast "reinen destillierten Wasser" zu halten sind, was ja als normal zu bezeichnen ist.
Diesen Stamm (Linke 05) vermehre ich nun schon in dritter Generation in mittelharten Wasser, und der Stamm breitet sich immer mehr in der Aquaristik aus.

Mein Fazit dazu,
nicht immer nur auf strikte Beschreibung achten, auch mal in`s Detail gehen. 



[/OT]

Aber wie schon geschrieben, bitte keine Goldis etc. in 150 ltr. halten.


----------



## jochen (15. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Fische im Miniteich*

Hallo,

habe heute ein wenig telefoniert, und einen kleinen Tipp bekommen,
hier ein Video zu den Betta splendens die ich beschrieben habe.

http://www.aquanet.tv/Video/150

Im letzten Viertel des Filmes werden die Kämpfer vorgestellt, die bei Außentemperaturen von 8°C überleben.
Man kann in diesen Video auch sehen in was für extremen Lagen die Fische leben können.

PS;

Ich selbst bin kein Freund von Pla Kat Kämpfen, und möchte hier zumindest nicht darüber diskutieren.


----------



## goldfisch (17. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Fische im Miniteich*

Hallo Jochen,
danke für den  link. Daraus würde ich ableiten, das man zumindest wilden Bergbettas eine "Sommeruhe" können kann. Wäre interssant wie sich das dann bei warmer Winterhaltung auf die Zucht auswirkt. Ich habe irgendwo mal gelesen, das man so tropische channa zur Zucht bringen kann. Ich habe allerdings keine Kampffischerfahrung.
mfg Jürgen


----------



## jochen (17. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Fische im Miniteich*

Hallo Jürgen,

Da ich im Teich __ Sonnenbarsche habe, werde ich mich "hüten" meine bettas in den Teich zu geben, um irgendwelche Experimente zu machen...

Wie von dir schon geschrieben einige Channa Arten müssen kalt überwintert werden,
das macht man im Normalfall in unbeheizten Kellerräume um die 10°C.
Ich denke aber darüber weiter zu diskutieren ist dieses Thema nicht erschaffen...,
hat ja jetzt auch nur noch entfernt mit unseren Hobby Gartenteich zu tun, dafür gibt es andere Foren, oder es müsste ein anderes Thema neu angelegt werden.

Um einen Abschluss zu finden, möchte ich nochmal betonen,

es gibt sicherlich genügend Fische, die man in kleinen Teichen zumindest zur Sommerfrische halten kann...
nur man muss sich wirklich vorher informieren.
Ohne jeglichen Hintergrund geht das sehr schnell in die Hose,
wäre doch schade um die Fische.


----------

